# uae job



## eby (Jan 16, 2014)

hello frds,
am working in uae for past 5yrs now my salary is raised to 6k.i dont have a degree certificate and willing to bring my wife and kids. wats the designation i can have in my visa status to bring them to uae.pls state some decent status and not a clerk.i work as an admin in my present job.Guide me up.
Thank you.
Cris.


----------

